# Our coffin invitations



## trishaanne

If this link works right, here are a few pictures of the coffin invitations that were sent out this year for our last party. I want every detail to be as close to perfect as humanly, or inhumanly, possible this time around, so I even made little pillows for these damn things! I started to fill them with little dolls that I had painted like witches and zombies, etc, but that was taking entirely too long. So, I cheated and bought the little skellies on a string. It was MUCH easier. I hope these work. These are pics that ScareShack took for me once his invitation arrived.

http://scareshack.com/invite1.jpg

http://scareshack.com/invite2.jpg

http://scareshack.com/invite3.jpg


----------



## Bone Dancer

They look great Tris. I like the little skellies too, not sure about the pillows though ( just kidding). Good luck with the party, hope your not to tired to have fun.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Awesome! Who are the people in the photo invite?


----------



## trishaanne

Thanks for the kind words. The people in the invite, the "Count and Countess" are hubby and I. Hollyberry painted that for us and I took the painting and used it for our invitations. Let's just say, Holly was VERY generous and kind when she painted me and gave me back the body I had in high school...LOL. People that get the invitation and then meet me in person have no idea it's the same person. Oh well, it was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I wish we had more african american haunters. [sigh] seems like just about everyone I meet or see is a caucasion haunter. I've brought up this subject many times before, but personally I'd like to see a great race mix in haunting.


----------



## MistressOfMayhem

I love the invites, very nice.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It looks great Pattie!!! - But you know that I think that already!


----------



## Lagrousome

Great idea there! How many did you have to make?


----------



## Nancj

Sickie Ickie said:


> I wish we had more african american haunters. [sigh] seems like just about everyone I meet or see is a caucasion haunter. I've brought up this subject many times before, but personally I'd like to see a great race mix in haunting.


I hope you like latina girls also Sickie. Maybe when I make my coffin this Year I'll put a Puerto Rican Dracula in there for you.


----------



## trishaanne

In answer to your question, Lagrousome, I made betweeb 75 and 80 of these things.


----------



## skeletonowl

that's crazy! They look awesome though


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's so worth your time on these Pattie! They turned out great!!!!!


----------



## Lilly

I'm glad we finally got to see these.
they turned out excellent ..great idea
may just borrow this for a winter project for next yr.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

They did turn out well Pattie!

Like the skellies too. I can't believe you made all of those pillows.

Have a great party!


----------



## Ghostess

They look great, you have some serious patience!


----------

